# Patrol Officer College of the Holy Cross



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Patrol Officer (Full-time)*
Institution:
*College of the Holy Cross*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/14/2021

Application Due:
03/14/2023

Type:
Full-Time


*Patrol Officer (Full-time)
About College of the Holy Cross:*

Founded in 1843 in Worcester, Massachusetts, the College of the Holy Cross is among the nation's leading liberal arts institutions. A highly selective, four-year, exclusively undergraduate college of 3,100 students, Holy Cross is renowned for offering a rigorous, personalized education in the Jesuit, Catholic tradition.

Holy Cross highly values the unique skills, perspective, talents and passion that each employee contributes to its learning community. To work at The College is to accept an invitation to participate in the growth and development of all campus members, students, faculty and staff. The College's commitment to diversity is an important feature of the Holy Cross education. Informed by the presence of diverse interpretations of the human experience, Holy Cross is building a community marked by freedom, mutual respect, and civility. We seek others who support our values of diversity and inclusiveness. Job candidates of all diverse backgrounds who embrace the open and inclusive culture of Holy Cross are welcome and encouraged to apply.

*Job Description:*

Perform a variety of duties to provide protection to the college community members and property, enforce all Local, State, and Federal laws, rules and regulations as well as perform other related duties following standard practices and procedures. Must be able to work as a team member to incorporate community policing in a customer service atmosphere within the campus community. Must have demonstrated experience in positive engagement with members of a diverse society. Must be able to communicate professionally and effectively to promote mutually cooperative dialog.

*This position is part of the bargaining unit represented by the Holy Cross Public Safety Association.

Requirements:

PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS:*

Physical demands are those in excess of sedentary work; must be able to remain on feet for extended periods of time, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, climb stairs, balance, walk, and run; must be able to access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the upper-most floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available; must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings

Must be physically able to operate and communicate using a variety of machines and equipment including firearm, baton, automobile, office equipment, radio, telephone, etc.
Work includes considerable exposure to unusual elements, such as severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises
Work environment involves moderate exposure to hazards and physical risks to personal safety; must be physically fit and able to defend community members and one's self from physical assault
Must be able to wear the required uniform and equipment
Must be able to work all shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime shifts as required - overtime is required
*REQUIREMENTS:*

Previous experience in law enforcement, preferably in a college or university environment.
The applicants must already have graduated from an SSPO academy or full time MPTC academy AND must have not had a break in police employment for more than 3 years at the date of application.
All officers must maintain a valid SSPO warrant status to maintain continued employment
At least 3-5 years of experience as a sworn officer in public safety or police agency required
Must possess a valid Class D driver's license and be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR. In addition, must possess the ability to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms - Class A Large Capacity permit in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.
Successful completion of various fitness for duty assessments; including a comprehensive background investigation, a physical exam, as well as the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory-2, Rotter Sentence Completion and Beck Depression Inventory tests. Must pass 5-panel drug screening.
Full-time - Varied hours'/work days.

*Additional Information:*

This is an Non-Exempt, 40 hour/52week, position.

*College Description*

The College of the Holy Cross is a private, Jesuit Catholic, undergraduate institution serving approximately 3,100 students. Founded in 1843, Holy Cross is the oldest Catholic college in New England and has a tradition of academic excellence. It is located atop Mount Saint James in Worcester, Massachusetts. The picturesque, 174-acre campus is an award-winning and registered arboretum.

*Region Description*

Worcester is a city of approximately 170,000 people centrally located in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. It is approximately one hour from Boston, Hartford, and Providence, and three hours from New York City. Worcester is known as the Heart of the Commonwealth. Worcester offers many cultural and recreational opportunities.

The College is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts laws concerning Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action in the workplace.

A member of the Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (HECCMA).

To review our Employee Benefit Options, please go to: https://www.holycross.edu/human-resources/benefits

*Application Instructions:*

Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

In your cover letter please address how your work supports the College's mission as a Jesuit, undergraduate liberal arts college (see http://www.holycross.edu/mission) and its core commitment to diversity and inclusion. For more information, please visit http://holycross.edu/diversity.

*To apply, visit https://holycross.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=123810*

_The College of the Holy Cross is a highly selective Catholic liberal arts college in the Jesuit tradition. It enrolls about 3,000 students and is located in a medium-sized city 45 miles west of Boston. The College seeks faculty members whose scholarship, teaching, advising, and on- and off-campus service demonstrate commitment to the educational benefits of a richly diverse community. Holy Cross aspires to meet the needs of dual-career couples, in part through its membership in Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (http://www.heccma.org) and the New England Higher Education Recruitment Consortium (https://new-england.hercjobs.org/)_

jeid-0ab88820958b1346b4e6be7432b8ec6a









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
College of the Holy Cross

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2300626


----------

